# Ex-BMW & Daimler execs to join DBM Energy - yet more exclusive EVUK English News



## ZEV (Jun 10, 2011)

23 June... DBM /Kolibri is now poised to list on German DAX / TecDAX stock exchanges and two former top-ranking auto execs(ex-Daimler + BMW) - two "Richards" - are to join board 
www.evuk.co.uk/news/index8.html - full links to brief German-language sources included.
Please help break the continuing outrageous silence(old+new media) - and help make this red-hot, ultra-disruptive news as "inconveniently " viral as possible ! 
Cheers from the UK(&Spain  )
PG [email protected]


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Ex-BMW & Daimler execs to join DBM Energy - yet more exclusive EVUK English News*

Things are certainly shaping up for DBM.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Ex-BMW & Daimler execs to join DBM Energy - yet more exclusive EVUK English News*

This company seems to be appearing more and more legitimate. Perhaps the next Nissan Leaf will have a 300 mile range and actually be cheaper than the current one


----------

